# If you were starting over on DC...



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

How would you go about it. I'm just finishing my new 30x34' shop. I have a JDS 2000 filter box. I've looked at the Oneida/Grizzly cyclones. It would be exceedingly rare that more than one machine would be run at a time. I have a Unisaw that I have pretty well set up for DC. A Delta 735 planer, bandsaw, etc. I'm a hobbyist. In another life I was a pipefitter/welder and have welder/plasma equipment and capability. I do want cyclone capability & performance. I'd like an Oneida and appreciate that they actually rate their hepa as MERV 16. Very put off by Grizzly's lack of published certified data on their filters performance ( I was in the air filter business). As well, very put off by high freight costs of Oneida Vs Grizzly. I will end up with a portable vs ducted at this point. I think a 1.5-2hp machine would be sufficient with short pipe lengths.

Anyway, I would take a run at building a cyclone but what do I use for a motor and blower wheel combination? Back to the beginning, how would you proceed?

And thank you to all who have contributed on this forum topic. I've read so much I'm meeting myself coming around the corner.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My shop is just a few feet from the woods. I would buy a huge impeller and vent it outside. I would run 6" or larger overhead pipe.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm building a new shop this summer, machine room 24x26. I will be installing a 3hp Oneida Super Dust Gorilla, and 2 130 sqft filters.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have invested in sheet metal equipment WAY SOONER.The monies spent on pre fabbed DC parts easily pay for the equipment that allows us to,"roll our own".

But that's the easy part.....2+2=4 sort of thinking.Moving the discussion in a slightly different direction.....but,in our perspective here,it in fact,answers the OP.I would have gone ahead with my original plans of having an "enveloped" shop.Back in the 1970's or so,underground housing was sort of an,"out there" notion.BUT....even though it may not have had serious applications for most.....it did/does in fact have merit with shop,clean air design.So,do a bit of research on how to "envelop" an underground house.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A big if...*

I would probably stay with the 2 Jet cannister filter DC's 1100's. They are mobile and I can change out hoses in under a second. I design my own quick disconnect fittings from 4" PVC unions and Standard 4" flare fittings.

Overhead air filtration is necessary no matter what you end up with. I use a Jet 1000 AFS.

A good shop vac (s), that are quiet and is connected to every port that will accept the 2 1/2" hose is what I use. I have 3 rigid 16 gals shop vacs, bought 'em on sale..Collect the dust at it's source with a high velocity suction as on the router table, miter saw, RAS. 

I don't know anything about Penn State Industries, but their prices on cyclones are reasonable and their blower units would make a good start if you are building your own.

Pre-separators are in vogue, hi-hats, cyclones, and Vortex cones (shop made), and Thein baffles. but so far I haven't arrived at a "favorite". 

I don't like a dust bag under the DC and have converted all mine to fiber barrels which I can change out fairly easily and carry to the compost pile.

I don't like the look of overhead DC pipes and I may have to convert my "woodshop" into living quarters at some point, so that won't happen. It's on the second floor with great views of a lake and woods and yard. So it wouldn't make a bad game room or other space.

That's all I got. :yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoa nelly...."don't like the look of overhead DC pipes"...that there is just plain blasphemy.Ours are colour coded complete with,"in the white" custom rolled,quick change hangars.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've currently been using a delta 50-850 that's been upgraded with a Wynn filter. The filter plugging every bag or two of chips has been annoying recently so I just bought a super dust deputy to use as a separator....my builds in progress so I can't tell you how it will be in the end, but I'm optimistic


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Jackfre said:


> How would you go about it. I'm just finishing my new 30x34' shop. I have a JDS 2000 filter box. I've looked at the Oneida/Grizzly cyclones. It would be exceedingly rare that more than one machine would be run at a time. I have a Unisaw that I have pretty well set up for DC. A Delta 735 planer, bandsaw, etc. I'm a hobbyist. In another life I was a pipefitter/welder and have welder/plasma equipment and capability. I do want cyclone capability & performance. I'd like an Oneida and appreciate that they actually rate their hepa as MERV 16. Very put off by Grizzly's lack of published certified data on their filters performance ( I was in the air filter business). As well, very put off by high freight costs of Oneida Vs Grizzly. I will end up with a portable vs ducted at this point. I think a 1.5-2hp machine would be sufficient with short pipe lengths.
> 
> Anyway, I would take a run at building a cyclone but what do I use for a motor and blower wheel combination? Back to the beginning, how would you proceed?
> 
> And thank you to all who have contributed on this forum topic. I've read so much I'm meeting myself coming around the corner.


Believe I have a 1.5 hp jet system and it runs fine. Just run one main line down the center and go off the center line to each machine and have a shut off to each machine and only open when needed. I believe mine has a 5" off the collector and 4" down to each machine. so one main 5" and 4" to the machine. I just use the pvc and made my own shut offs with flex inbetween the shut off and machine.

As Woodnthings mentioned "Overhead air filtration is necessary no matter what you end up with." Is spot on:thumbsup:


----------



## Winthrop (Dec 24, 2015)

I built this homemade system in a shop of similar size. I up sized the piping to my planet and sander for better performance. I also ran the system under my concrete floor so I could avoid overhead clutter and so far it he worked awesome. I still need to complete some tuning of the centrifuge. 

Check it out on my blog
http://wenthurs.blogspot.com/2015/04/dust-collector-separator.html?m=1


----------

